# can they get their head stuck?



## heyprettyrave (Sep 19, 2010)

i was just curious. could they get their head stuck in their shell??


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2010)

Funny you should ask that question today.

Yesterday as I was making my evening rounds, making sure everyone was put away for the night, one of my very young YF tortoises was backing out of a flower pot and looking strange. I thought he might have ants on him and picked him up. No ants, but his head was stuck. His beak couldn't get past the gular scutes (the part of the bottom shell that they rest their head on). I had to gently move his head over to the side and it came right out. He doesn't need a beak trim but the space between top and bottom shell does seem a bit small.


----------



## Missy (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Vgk62LDrI

When I read your question it made me think of this.


----------



## Candy (Sep 19, 2010)

Now that's one big tortoise.


----------



## heyprettyrave (Sep 20, 2010)

well this happened to me yesterday morning, she got food stuck in her beak and i startled her i guess, and she then got her head stuck in her shell.. i tried to help her but she didnt want my assistance, but later she got it unstuck and all was well  just wanted to make sure i wasnt the only one ha


----------



## heyprettyrave (Sep 20, 2010)

shes been really quite since then, so im not so sure whats going on...like if shes afraid or something


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 20, 2010)

heyprettyrave said:


> shes been really quite since then, so im not so sure whats going on...like if shes afraid or something



I am wondering if she as hurt her neck when getting stuck i would watch her for a few days and if she is the same get her checked out at the vets


----------



## heyprettyrave (Sep 20, 2010)

she keeps stretching it out, shes just been acting very mellow i guess. but yeah your right i was worried about that as well


----------

